# anyone need a tree climber?



## expclimber (Nov 20, 2005)

hey, 
if anyone in florida needs an experienced tree climber of 5 years, let me know. just left a company and am looking for work. i have knowledge of running a chipper, bucket truck, pettibone, bobcat, all small equipment, tree removal, residential work, running my own crew, etc... post a reply or email me at [email protected] please. or call 352-636-9335


----------

